# Death Test



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmmmmmm, is the death test for the good of the people or the hospital's pocket?? :hopelessness:
'Death test' could predict chance of dying within 30 days - Telegraph


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well if your on Obama care your chances are good 30 days would be your limit.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice "test" that works out great for Obamacare.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Maybe the suicide vaccine is ready for public testing now?
Since people have resisted muslims voting on death panels, this test was made up so it can be said "Oh its not the muslim death panel - you failed the test" shift the blame onto the patient.
I think all should say "yes, I want to go home" so they can escape and maybe find authentic care and save their selves from "soylent green is made of money!" and the satan people's death votes?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My provider recently denied a claim for an ER visit that I made claiming a potential thrombus was not really an Emergency. $3,800.00 to me. Appeal in progress, thanks Obamacare, I see what you are doing. Stick it to me but the tweeker that had the free Obamacare with a cold next to us rolled right through and didn't owe a dime.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

THE 29-POINT DEATH TEST

For patients with an age of 65 or over who have been admitted to hospital this time in an emergency:

1. Altered level of consciousness (Glasgow Coma Score change >2 or AVPU=P or U)

2. Blood pressure (a systolic blood pressure of less than 90 mm Hg)

3. Respiratory rate of more then five and less than 30

4. Pulse rate of less than 40 or more than 140

5. Need for oxygen therapy, or known oxygen saturation of less than 90 per cent

6. Hypolglaecemia blood glucose level (less sugar in the blood than normal)

7. Repeat or prolonged seizures

8. Low output of urine (less than 15 mL/h or less than 0.5 mL/kg/h) or a MEW or SEWS score of more than 4

9. Previous history of disease, including:

10. Advanced cancer

11. Kidney disease

12. Heart failure

13. Various types of lung diseases

14. Strokes and vascular dementia

15. Heart attack

16. Moderate to severe liver disease

17. Mental impairment such as dementia or disability from a stroke

18. Length of stay before this RRT call (>5 days predicts 1-year mortality)

19. Repeat hospitalisations in the past year

20. Repeat admission to the intensive care department of the hospital

21. Frailty

22. Unexplained weight loss

23. Self-reported exhaustion

24. Weakness (being unable to grip objects, being unable to handle objects or lift heavy objects of less than or equal to 4.5kg,

25. Slow walking speed (walks 4.5m in more than 7 seconds) or is

26. Inability to do physical exercise or stand

27. Is a nursing home resident or lives in supported accommodation

28. Having urine in their blood (more than 30mg albumin/g creatinine

29. Abnormal ECG (irregular heartbeat, fast heartbeat and any other abnormal rhythm or more than or equal to 5 ectopics/min and changes to Q or ST waves)

Read more: The DEATH test: Doctors' check list spots patients most at risk of dying within 30 days | Daily Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Unless insurance providers deny coverage or hospitals deny care based on the results it really doesn't change anything does it? It is still up to the individual or their power of attorney to continue receiving medical care. If they want to go out comfortably they have the option of hospice. I wonder why the article did not show the actual questions and tests.

Edit: mish posted the test.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Euthenasia. Assisted suicide etc. Its all one step closer


I wonder if they are required to list side effects of euthanasia drugs? "Warning: may cause death" I think they give you too much of a normal drug. 

Okay here we go. Stop supplying death penalty drugs. Then decide its too expensive to treat old people, so let them die? It should be up to the people if they want to go home or not. Or seek another hospital.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

What a wide open, you can make anyone dead that way check list.
It will be used for care standards - was anybody thinking it really had anything that was about "people"?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The trick of having someone in the hospital and not actually admiting them so the bill goes to the patient and Obamacare says your not covered because you were not admited is criminal. If I conducted such fraud and deceptive business practices I would find out why its called the pokey real quick. 

Obamacare will be the death of us all. By killing off the elderly they will save billions in medicare and social security expenses.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> The trick of having someone in the hospital and not actually admiting them so the bill goes to the patient and Obamacare says your not covered because you were not admited is criminal. If I conducted such fraud and deceptive business practices I would find out why its called the pokey real quick.
> 
> Obamacare will be the death of us all.


I'm not defending ObamaCare but insurance companies have been doing that kinda shat forever. Nothing has changed. Insurance companies assume no risk. They bump any losses right back to the people. That's why you get those 40% increases every couple of years.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> THE 29-POINT DEATH TEST
> 
> For patients with an age of 65 or over who have been admitted to hospital this time in an emergency:
> 
> ...


There is a lot of generalization in there that describes many people considered elderly. Especially #17 #19 (hospitalized for what?) and #21 through 27.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"27. Is a nursing home resident or lives in supported accommodation"

Guess we know how long they get once they hit the nursing home huh?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Guess they want them to hurry up and die.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

*30. How much money is the patient's estate worth.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

A fleet of these away from being China.

Yes, China still harvests organs from executed prisoners - The Washington Post


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

They have been doing this to americans - but it looks like they couldn't cover it and are back-peddling there anyway:
"The controversial end-of-life plan was scrapped after a review of the regime found that hospital staff wrongly interpreted its guidance for care of the dying, leading to patients being drugged and deprived of fluids in their last weeks of life."
I have watched hospice ghouls do it to them several times, the drugs used of a kind that resemble the "paralyzed dog" killing method.
Not morphine, mellaril. Knew it right then.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama has about the same thing planned for the elderly as he has already been doing to the VA. Hurry up and die.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> I'm not defending ObamaCare but insurance companies have been doing that kinda shat forever. Nothing has changed. Insurance companies assume no risk. They bump any losses right back to the people. That's why you get those 40% increases every couple of years.


 Not really, Mine went up over 40% because I now must carry pregnancy coverage un likely, Birth control had that clipped years ago.
Drug treatment I not a doper, and cover children up to 26 years old so they can party and do dope I have none of them.
Before Obamacare a young person in Wisconsin could get good coverage with $1,200 dollar deductible under 200 a month. Now it is over $450 and the deductible is $5,500 to 6,000. 
Before Obama care I could save money to cover deductible then buy even lower cost insurance. Now that is no longer allowed .
Most should have seen the light by now Obama care was a scam. They even admitted it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Not really, Mine went up over 40% because I now must carry pregnancy coverage un likely, Birth control had that clipped years ago.
> Drug treatment I not a doper, and cover children up to 26 years old so they can party and do dope I have none of them.
> Before Obamacare a young person in Wisconsin could get good coverage with $1,200 dollar deductible under 200 a month. Now it is over $450 and the deductible is $5,500 to 6,000.
> Before Obama care I could save money to cover deductible then buy even lower cost insurance. Now that is no longer allowed .
> Most should have seen the light by now Obama care was a scam. They even admitted it.


I've been involved with buying a health insurance plan for the business I work for, for the last 10 years. I can tell you that over that time, we had to change insurance companies just about every 2 years because all of a sudden we would get huge increases. The insurance companies of course are going to blame ObamaCare for increases!!! They have someone to blame and people want to believe it. I would like to see how much their profits go up this next year. Don't trust an insurance company that is trying to explain why they need more of your money.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Obama has about the same thing planned for the elderly as he has already been doing to the VA. Hurry up and die.


VA Motto: Deny, Deny, Deny. Until You Die.

Anyone who wanted to know about Obamacare beforehand just had to look at the VA.
But so many people in this country want "free stuff" we are all doomed.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't want to brag or make anyone jealous or anything, but I can still fit

into the socks I wore in high school.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Get on my bad side, and I'd say your odds will go up exponentially.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My memory's not as sharp as it used to be.

Also, my memory's not as sharp as it used to be.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Obama has about the same thing planned for the elderly as he has already been doing to the VA. Hurry up and die.


I'll give you this: here an Obammy Dr at the VA got so bad and blatant about it they had to shuffle the stupid boo.
He would go in and grin at all the toasted guys and shake their hands but refuse to shake the white guys hands and intentionally tried to screw em over in every way he could.
Even the VA had to shuffle that pathetic shuffle butt wannabe, high as a kite on obama.
(Mexicans and indians do not like the myata. The toasted guys thought he was even loonier than us....just so ya know. They were embarassed by being used by that ponche...to make him seem anything.)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And don't forget one VA hospital (in Ohio I think) exposed hundreds of vets to HIV through unsterilized colonoscopy equipment. How nice!
Wait until the true goal of Obamacare is reached - nationalized health care. Then America will find out what us veterans already know.
Suckers!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

If you have to go to the hospital, just tell them you are an illegal immigrant from Canada eh.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

One of my grandfather's friends just passed away. He was a 90 year old ww2 veteran. Yea im going to make a point to attend.

But i bring this up because as im reading the obituary. It says his wife is still alive. I remember everyone talking about how she wouldn't last in life since the late 1980's 

Nobody knows when. Nobody.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

It's scary when you start making the same noises

As your coffee maker.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> I don't want to brag or make anyone jealous or anything, but I can still fit
> 
> into the socks I wore in high school.


What impresses me is that you still have socks from your high school days.:eagerness:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And don't forget one VA hospital (in Ohio I think) exposed hundreds of vets to HIV through unsterilized colonoscopy equipment. How nice!
> Wait until the true goal of Obamacare is reached - nationalized health care. Then America will find out what us veterans already know.
> Suckers!


See. With government healthcare you really get it in the butt.

Insurance companies are nobody's buddy but to be able to legally not be on the hook for services that should be covered and are promoted as such is wrong. These companies have paid the politicans to create a system that this is legal. Keeping the elderly over night without formally admiting them because the Obamacare beurocrat in charge says so. I've read where people were booted out like this left the front doo and went immediately back into the emrgency room and the shocked physicans were trying to readmit them.

The VA system is also criminal and has been so for a long time. The US government needs to fulfill its obligation to those who served and as a condition of enlistment were promised said benefit.


----------

